# Apprendre à developper iOs



## whocancatchme (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,


 Je fais appel à vous pour savoir si vous connaissez une méthode efficace pour apprendre à développer une application iOs. J'ai très envie de m'y mettre, j'ai fais quelques recherches et j'ai l'impression que les meilleurs cours sont en anglais (ça ne me dérange pas trop, je parle très bien anglais mais quand ça va commencer à devenir compliqué à mon avis je vais décrocher...)

 Conseillez-vous un livre en particulier ? Ou des cours sur internet ? (Payant pourquoi pas...)


----------



## Larme (13 Janvier 2014)

Tu as des connaissances en développement objet ? En développement tout court ?


----------



## whocancatchme (13 Janvier 2014)

En fait je suis ingénieur en informatique, et j'ai pas mal de connaissance en SQL..

Est-ce que ça aide ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Janvier 2014)

whocancatchme a dit:


> En fait je suis ingénieur en informatique, et j'ai pas mal de connaissance en SQL..
> 
> Est-ce que ça aide ?



Si tu comptes avoir besoin d'une DB à un moment ouais (sqlite3) :rateau:


Sinon comme l'a dit Larme, il faut connaitre la POO, et le C.


----------



## whocancatchme (13 Janvier 2014)

Ok donc je commence par quoi ?


----------



## Larme (13 Janvier 2014)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Ok donc je commence par quoi ?



Tu ne nous as pas dit si la POO te parlait... Ou du C...
Car cela peut faire une grosse différence par rapport à où commencer...


----------



## whocancatchme (13 Janvier 2014)

Ah alors ça va être rapide ! Pas du tout... Je sais ce que c'est et à quoi ca ressemble dirons nous, mais pas +


----------



## hconvert (22 Février 2014)

Si tu veux le faire sérieusement, tu peux investir dans 2 livres, en français :

- *Programmation Objective-C - Le guide Big Nerd Ranch*, de Aaron Hillegass, pour apprendre le langage *Objective-C* qui est le plus souvent utilisé. En plus le bouquin est facile a lire, et en français.
- le second :  *Programmation iOS - Le guide Big Nerd Ranch* de Joe Conway, Aaron Hillegass, dédié au *développement iOS* à proprement parler.

Voici le lien où tu trouveras les ouvrages, quelques critiques et références : Livres iOS : Livres en franais

Amuse toi bien


----------



## Maestro31 (22 Février 2014)

Personnellement, j'ai appris la POO avec le C++ via le site du zero (fr.openclassrooms.com maintenant), ça permet d&#8217;appréhender les différentes notions essentielles de la POO, la notion de classe, de méthode, d'attributs, de templates,... indispensables. Et, il y a certainement des cours plus orientés pour le développement IOS (pas regardé récemment). De toute façon, une fois que tu as compris les grandes lignes de la POO, tu seras capable de coder dans tous les langages avec quelques jours/semaines d'adaptation. L'anglais sera indispensable en revanche pour les docs qui ne sont pour la plupart pas traduites en français mais pas besoin d'avoir un anglais courant.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Avril 2014)

En fait, tout dépend aussi de ce que tu veux apprendre :
- Juste iOS ? Juste maitriser le SDK sans comprendre vraiment la programmation en détail.
- Apprendre la Programmation orientée objet puis apprendre à te servir du SDK iOS

C'est deux choses différentes, mais en tant qu'ingénieur, tu aimeras comprendre comment ça marche en détail, c'est mon cas par exemple.

De toute façon, il faut y mettre les mains pour apprendre. 

EDIT: petit déterrage de post ...


----------



## Lio70 (24 Avril 2014)

whocancatchme a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que les meilleurs cours sont en anglais (ça ne me dérange pas trop, je parle très bien anglais mais quand ça va commencer à devenir compliqué à mon avis je vais décrocher...)


Non, justement, c'est l'inverse. Tous ces langages et techniques ont ete inventes par des anglo-saxons et les concepts s'enoncent avec tout le vocabulaire anglais disponible pour la cause. Le francais ne s'est pas toujours adapte et certains concepts s'expriment donc plus clairement en anglais. Ils seront donc plus facilement comprehensibles dans cette langue.

Parcours a suivre pour les debutants qui n'ont jamais programme:

0- Comprendre ce qu'est un langage de programmation et un compilateur.
1- Un cours d'algorithmique (ex: sur le site du zero)
2- Un cours de langage C (ex: sur le site du zero)
3- Comprendre ce qu'est la programmation orientee objet
4- Apprentissage du langage Objective-C
5- Prise en main d'Xcode
6- Lecture d'une methode de programmation Cocoa/Cocoa Touch (ex: les bouquins d'Hilgass)
7- Pour reference: toute la doc d'Apple (assez indigeste au depart a cause de son niveau d'abstraction)
8- Vous voulez utiliser CoreData? Le bouquin de Marcus Zarra.

Tutoriels video (mais c'est en anglais):

1. Developpement OSX: tutoriels de Lucas Derraugh sur YouTube, traitant de C, Objective-C et Cocoa.
AppleProgramming - YouTube

2. Developpement iOS: les cours du prof. Paul Hegarty (Universite de Stanford) sur iTunes U gratuitement.
https://itunes.apple.com/be/course/developing-ios-7-apps-for/id733644550

3. Toutes les sessions des WWDC sur iTunes U via votre compte Apple Developper. Apprendre directement des ingenieurs d'Apple et suivre leurs conseils plutot que lire des aneries n'importe ou sur le web et notamment sur Stackoverflow ou certaines reponses sont pire que les questions, surtout quand les indiens s'en melent (mais pas qu'eux). Qui disait Bangalore Style ?


----------

